# Some general questions from a newbie



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all

So I'm going to order my Sage Dual Boiler today (not waiting to Black Friday as I seriously doubt I will get better than £699 and then this kid can open his presents early). I've got some newbie questions bouncing around in my head and was hoping someone could help with some guidance. Some general and some specific around the Dual Boiler.



Is the rule of thumb to extract 2 x the weight of your dose? So if my standard, for example, is 15g grind (30g fluid in the cup) and I want a weaker drink, I may aim for 12g but should then aim to get 24g fluid in cup?


Thinking about dose, what is the normal kinda weight for a dose. I know it will different per person and with beans but where is a good starting point. For double, I've heard 12g, 15g and 18g. So a single would be in the range of 6g to 9g?


To heat up, should I do a flush (prior to extracting) with the Dual Boiler? And if so, is that through the PF or just the group head?.


Is the Sage 58mm PF a standard fitting? As in, I can get one of those nifty bottomless PF's and I don't have to worry about a specific fitting. If not 'standard' (and I don't have a clue what that would even be), what do I need to look for? I don't see any mention in the things I've read so far.


If I'm doing a single shot, do I need to use the single basket or can I just add less to the double basket. I'm assuming I need the single or the pressure wouldn't be able to build up with less beans in. Do I still call them'beans' when ground (I got to get in with the lingo now)?


Can anyone point me to a site/video/post/whatever of a good setup for the Sage Dual Boiler. Obviously I can follow what is listed in the manual but maybe there are some tips and tricks to get the best out of it that won't be in the manual.


I'm sure there will be many more questions to follow. Thanks for any help.

Alan


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I will do my best to help.

For me extracting between 2 and 3 times your dose seems about right.

My standard double Espresso shot is 16g of Coffee and I extract 36g into the cup. That is using my La Pav Lever machine with 49mm basket.

If the Sage uses a 58mm portafilter then the dose of coffee you use may be higher than that. I put 22g of coffee in my Gaggia 58mm basket for a standard Double shot, about 12g, for a single shot using a single basket. I don't like the single basket so rarely do single shots, it seems very hard to tamp correctly.

To do a single shot you would need to use the single basket, but to be honest I wouldn't bother unless someone likes really weak coffee.

I can't help specifically with the Sage related questions as I have never looked at them.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Dose will depend on the type of basket used (they are described in terms of dose size e.g 18g, 22g etc.) You need to keep within a reasonable tolerance of the basket size. One or two grams up or down you may get away with.

But you can play around with ratios dependant on taste.


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

lake_m said:


> You need to keep within a reasonable tolerance of the basket size.


 Are there different baskets for the Sage (besides the single dose)? I suppose that goes to my question of if the Sage PF/Head is a standard fitting or it's own proprietary make and I'm stuck with only being able to get what Sage baskets are a available?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty sure any standard 58mm will fit. So VST, IMS etc can be used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

lake_m said:


> Pretty sure any standard 58mm will fit. So VST, IMS etc can be used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perhaps someone with a SDB could confirm, but I'm pretty sure I read (probably a post by@Ajohn) the the shower screen is at a different height than an e61 group. While a basket from another manufacturer may fit, it could just ore coffee than listed to get the optimum fill height.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Alan.

First of all, that price is a very good price indeed, they're normally around the £1000 mark so if you're decided and have the funds, order it now. I'm not saying there's been a mistake, but why wait?

As for the points

1. 15g to 19g is usual for a double, but experiment with what's best for you. When people talk espresso, they're almost always talking about doubles of some sort. Few people use single baskets domestically. If you want a weaker drink aim for 3 to 1 ratio instead of dropping dose. Technically this is a lungo, but don't get bogged down in what other people tell you is right, go for what's best for you.

2. See above.

3. Just the group and only really to get rid of spent grounds. It isn't a HX so as far as I know won't need a cooling flush unless it still comes with a special element that heats the group and that affects the process, which I doubt it does.

4. Not sure. It's a standard size, but it depends how the lugs sit and how low the shower screen is, because it's not an E61 grouphead which is what most people would consider standard in a domestic dual boiler.

5. Again, few people would use a single basket.

6. I'm not sure about specific Sage tutorials but there's a wealth of coffee related stuff of all sorts on Youtube. I'd be surprised if there wasn't any good material on Sage, but you'll need to search under Breville which is the brand that make it and the name the yanks use who are more likely to do tutorials. I imagine it's called a Sage over hear as that is a brand mostly known for sandwich makers.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Alan,

I used to have a Sage BE which used to run a higher ratio (I think about 3 to 1) to get the best taste. I used to split across 2 cups which worked well for me. It did run a smaller portafilter diameter so was quite restricted on trying different baskets etc.

I have found for me the 15g VST basket gives me a great 2 to 1 but this is based on the vesuvius...not sure on the Sage.

Maybe once you are settled in with the new machine, see if you can borrow one and try it ?


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Lots for me to play around with. Machine has been delivered. Grinder and volvic water sitting in my car. Now to act like a kid on Christmas cause I'm not going to get to play with it tonight due to family obligations ? .

Maybe I'll wake up early tomorrow so I can surprise the wife with a terrible attempt at her morning americano.


----------

